# Found a cheap Firepan - you think this will work?



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Amazon.com: Excellante Full Size 4-Inch Deep 24 Gauge Anti Jam Pans: Home & Kitchen

Full size steam table pan. Light, cheap, compliant. 

Set it on some rocks to elevate it.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

slickhorn said:


> Set it on some rocks to elevate it.


You'll need something better than rocks in some jurisdictions. Grand Canyon specifically prohibits using rocks to elevate the fire pan. I guess they think it might be unstable.


----------



## RockRider (Dec 26, 2008)

Slickhorn great suggestion, I will go that route. Mogur no Grand Canyon - or any National Park areas for that matter, at least this year - got my four legged companions. I think the steam pan will work for now. Although I kind of like the target firepit one for a campsite.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

slickhorn said:


> Amazon.com: Excellante Full Size 4-Inch Deep 24 Gauge Anti Jam Pans: Home & Kitchen
> 
> Full size steam table pan. Light, cheap, compliant.
> 
> Set it on some rocks to elevate it.


If you get two of these, you put one face down on the ground and the second on top for the fire, then there is no need for rocks to keep it off the ground. To stow it they can nest.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

TriBri1 said:


> If you get two of these, you put one face down on the ground and the second on top for the fire, then there is no need for rocks to keep it off the ground. To stow it they can nest.


What is this????

A firepan for ANTS? It needs to be at least THREE TIMES BIGGER!

WIlson, look at this tiny fire i have created for you!!!


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Packet pan...*

Anyone ever use a disposable aluminum baking pan as a fire pan for self-support kayak trips?
I folded one up the other day 12"x18"x6" and set it aside, but have never burned in one or tried to pass inspection with one.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I sometimes use one of those cheap round grills without the legs. I cant find a pic of one but it's one of the 2' shallow round charcoal grills without a top like they sell at Wlamart for about 10$. Set it on some rocks to elevate.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Avatard said:


> What is this????
> 
> A firepan for ANTS? It needs to be at least THREE TIMES BIGGER!
> 
> WIlson, look at this tiny fire i have created for you!!!


My name is Voit.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd go with this: http://www.finnovations.org/ Click on the firepan image.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Rojo said:


> Anyone ever use a disposable aluminum baking pan as a fire pan for self-support kayak trips?
> I folded one up the other day 12"x18"x6" and set it aside, but have never burned in one or tried to pass inspection with one.


Aluminum will melt in a wood fire.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a full size fire pan but it is a pain to carry.

Looked at the steam table units and do they look good.

Only problem is Grand Canyon regulations call for a size of 300 square inches if I read the regs correctly.

Again, not in food service but looks to me that the standard steam table opening is something like 20 by 12 inches which is 240 sq inches not big enough for the gold standard Grand Canyon regs.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

hojo said:


> I'd go with this: http://www.finnovations.org/ Click on the firepan image.














> 22 inches by 28 inches and has a *1 inch rim* all the way around


That would be sweet with a 3" plus rim.


----------



## RockRider (Dec 26, 2008)

Brother Finbar's pan with the 3.5" lip addition for $5 is really perfect! I put a call in to him, but he is out for the next week. The steamer pan might be my quick/cheap solution for now. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## tmaggert (Aug 18, 2008)

I like the sheet metal pan. Any idea what the cost is? Didn't see one other than $10 extra for a lip. 

Two issues I've seen here:

1) The "steam pan" is only 262.4in^2 and the NPS requires a minimum of 300in^2

2) Thin aluminum will melt with a wood fire. Thicker gauge aluminum can melt with a wood fire or it can be fine. All depends on the construction and location of aluminum. I wouldn't try a disposable baking pan with a wood fire.


----------



## RockRider (Dec 26, 2008)

I think it states $5 for the lip and $10 for shipping - the pan itself is $30 (found it on the order/email page)


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Behrens 2168 3 1/2 Gallon *Galvanized Steel* Hog Pan

Amazon (Lowest internet price found:$3.84 + $5.37shipping)
Shipping Weight: 2.4 pounds
3-1/2 Gallon, Galvanized, Hog Pan, One-Piece, Seamless Construction.
16" diameter x 3.6" deep










Presented as a discussion item for a Dutch Oven fire pan that I think meets GC specs FOR DUTCH OVENS. Based on sq inches.

It is common to put removable legs on the outside of these.
A bolt holds the top of a larger pipe and wire the lower so that smaller diameter pipe 'legs' can be inserted to keep the pan off the ground.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

BilloutWest said:


> Behrens 2168 3 1/2 Gallon Galvanized Hog Pan
> 
> Amazon (Lowest internet price found:$3.84 + $5.37shipping)
> Shipping Weight: 2.4 pounds
> ...


Thats what I use for my DO. I drilled 4 small holes around the sides and put rings through them. So I can strap it onto the bottom of the DO and dont have to worry about the legs rubbing a hole in anything in the boat.


----------



## JerkmyBait (Jun 14, 2011)

Oil pan from a car engine is also a good cheap firepan. $10 from a junkyard.


----------



## denachuck (Jan 12, 2012)

*SUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*

I use a hog pan too - $10 from Murdocks in Salida. EMT conduit straps pop rivited to the sides make for quickly removable legs. 

I had a big/hot fire in it at home with nobody close to burn off the galvanizing. I don't know if a wood/charcoal fire is hot enough to burn galv, but I didn't want it off-gassing with the family and friends around it on the river...


----------



## ajacobo (Sep 14, 2012)

check this out. Complete Fire Pan A Light Firepan for Rafting and Camping Only 14 5 Pounds | eBay. Why is it so much less expensive than this The Firepan at NRSweb.com?


----------



## Turner (Oct 10, 2006)

ajacobo said:


> check this out. Complete Fire Pan A Light Firepan for Rafting and Camping Only 14 5 Pounds | eBay.


It's even cheaper here:

Tye Works LLC


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Turner said:


> It's even cheaper here:
> 
> Tye Works LLC


That's pretty cool, but still a bit pricey for me. Here's what I do.....
Partner Steel Mini Firepan - $40
15 X 13.5 X 3.25 packed
25 X 13.5 X 3.25 fully open
15 lb.
Holds two 12 inch DOs side by side.

Had Partner Steel weld 1 inch hex nuts to the 4 corners of the female section, and 2 hex nuts to the outer corners of the male section. Carry 1 inch X 4 inch long lag bolt "legs" Compacts neatly for storage in my dry box. The legs screw on and off easily, and are even slightly adjustable to level the fire pan. I use a fire blanket under the fire pan for ground protection, and it prevents sinking into soft sand. Works super. Cheap & very effective. I can't claim the design on this one.....saw it posted by another Buzzard on a previous fire pan thread.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's a nice setup, I have the same pan sans bolts. I should look into having a few welded on. I like that the whole set fits in a rocketbox along with a shovel, hatchet and four fire logs.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

TriBri1 said:


> That's a nice setup, I have the same pan sans bolts. I should look into having a few welded on. I like that the whole set fits in a rocketbox along with a shovel, hatchet and four fire logs.


I really like it a lot. You can't beat the size, weight, and price. If I know I'm going to grill on a trip, I carry a small grill top that fits on top of the fire pan. Since I needed a new fire pan, I had Partner weld the hex nuts on up front, so I knew they were done right.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Turner said:


> It's even cheaper here:
> 
> Tye Works LLC


 Not only is the price down to $145, (+ $15 shipping), but the weight is down from the eBay listing too.


> This is a simple Fire Pan that assembles in seconds and weighs only *12.5 pounds*.


It does look fabulous.











Additionally, the fitted cover for packing would make a nice place to set the DO lids while cooking/serving.
Use as a reflective surface for heat at first.










=========

21" x 15" (Meets wilderness camping regulations for the NPS and USFS)

Now includes a storage bag as well


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

*Two caveats*

Those legs look like they'd poke right through sand and would need a base.

The cover is aluminum.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

BilloutWest said:


> Not only is the price down to $145, (+ $15 shipping), but the weight is down from the eBay listing too.
> 
> 
> It does look fabulous.
> ...


The online version does not include the lid and carry. That's probably the difference in price & weight for the Ebay version.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

BilloutWest said:


> Those legs look like they'd poke right through sand and would need a base.
> 
> The cover is aluminum.


When you use a fire blanket, it keeps the legs from sinking. Or you could use the lid as a sturdy base. I like the lip on the grill to keep the dogs & brats from rolling off. Nice idea.


----------

